# Der Martin?



## driFDer

Can someone explain why the article _der _is used in this sentence?

_Können Sie sich bitte vorstellen?  Ja, ich bin *der* Martin._

I have never heard of an article being placed before a persons name when introducing themselves.  Is this a normally constructed conversational item I have just now learned about?

Danken Sie für Ihre hilfe.


----------



## linni06

Yes, it's definitely called "der Martin". But many many people just say "hallo ich bin Martin".  But "der" is right and correct.


----------



## driFDer

I've been studying German for almost 2 years now and this is the first time I've heard this. Is this fairly common or is it seldom heard?  Thank you.

Justin


----------



## linni06

It's fairly common, I would say.


----------



## driFDer

linni06, thanks for your help.


----------



## Kajjo

No, it is not at all common in standard German.

Using the article is generally considered dialect and associated with southern Germany. In standard German names are used without article!

While this is no important issues with first names, it is highly important with last names, because in standard German using an article with the surname is derogative and insulting.

Kajjo


----------



## linni06

But basically the most german people say "ich bin martin" and that isn't wrong...it's right! Both is right but I wouldn't say "der martin" is rare. Do u know what I mean.


----------



## Kajjo

linni06 said:


> Yes, it's definitely called "der Martin". But many many people just say "hallo ich bin Martin".  But "der" is right and correct.


Please, Linni, only reply to questions of foreigners if you have the required knowledge! We have to teach proper standard German here.

Both ways are understood and OK, but standard German is without the article.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

linni06 said:


> But basically the most german people say "ich bin martin" and that isn't wrong...it's right! Both is right but I wouldn't say "der martin" is rare. Do u know what I mean.


Ja, in süddeutschen Mundarten wird der Artikel häufig verwendet. Dadurch ist die Verwendung aber noch lange nicht hochdeutscher Standard. Deutschschülern müssen wir aber die in Schulen und Prüfungen akzeptierte Form beibringen. Alle anderen Aspekte müssen wir klar als mundartlich oder umgangssprachlich kennzeichnen.

Kajjo


----------



## linni06

Ja, ich wusste es nicht 100%ig. Jedoch wollte ich nur helfen. Schließlich bin ich Deutsche


----------



## Kajjo

linni06 said:


> Ja, ich wusste es nicht 100%ig. Jedoch wollte ich nur helfen. Schließlich bin ich Deutsche


Willkommen im Forum, Linni. Wir freuen uns über jedes neue Mitglied hier und können jede Hilfe gebrauchen. Allerdings ist ein Beitrag eben nur dann eine Hilfe, wenn er verläßlich ist. Jeder sollte nur dann antworten, wenn er sicher weiß, daß seine Antwort richtig ist.

Eventuell kann man gegebenenfalls ergänzen, "ich glaube", "vielleicht" ... aber häufig ist nichts zu sagen wertvoller als falsches zu sagen.

Kajjo


----------



## Mimina

Ich bin absolut mit Deiner Meinung einverstanden und muß sagen daß Du wirklich kurz, bündig und korrekt in der Antwort warst.
Aber, hättest Du, aus irgend einem Grund nicht antworten können, denke ich daß Linnis Beitrag trotz allem nicht absolut falsch war und glaube kaum, daß es irgend einem Lehrer oder Gesprächspartner einfallen würde dies zu korrigieren. 
Hut ab bezüglich der deutschen Genauigkeit aber ein Bisserl lockerer geht es auch. Im In-und Ausland!
Big Smile from Italy!


----------



## Kajjo

Willkommen im Forum, Mimina!
Schön, daß Du meiner Meinung bist. Wir stecken hier inmitten einer Qualitätsoffensive, die sowohl inhaltliche als auch formale Qualität steigern soll. Ich stimme Dir zwar prinzipiell zu, daß es "auch ein wenig lockerer" ginge, aber mich erstaunt zugleich, wie man als neues Mitglied so sicher unseren Stil hier beurteilen kann...
Kajjo

PS
Ich habe Dir aus "Lockerheitsgründen" keine fünf Kommas geschenkt!


----------



## heidita

driFDer said:


> I've been studying German for almost 2 years now and this is the first time I've heard this. Is this fairly common or is it seldom heard? Thank you.
> 
> Justin


 

I am surprised you never heard this, as it is rather common in southern Germany. 

In my area one would say: Ich heisse Heidi.


----------



## boyaco

> I am surprised you never heard this, as it is rather common in southern Germany.


 
He's probably heard it. He wanted to know if it was common to say it when you introduce yourself.


----------



## heidita

boyaco said:


> _He's probably heard it._ He wanted to know if it was common to say it when you introduce yourself.


 


> _I have never heard of an article being placed before a persons name when introducing themselves_


 
Always a good idea to read the posts....


----------



## elroy

Kajjo,

die Frage war nicht, ob "der Martin" standardsprachlich richtig ist.  


> Is this *a normally constructed conversational item* I have just now learned about?


 Der Fragesteller wunderte sich, dass so etwas _überhaupt, in irgendeiner Art und Weise_, richtig sein könnte.  Vielleicht war das für Dich als deutscher Muttersprachler nicht klar, denn für Dich dürfte es als ganz normal vorkommen, "der Martin" in der Umgangssprache zu hören.  Für diejenigen von uns, die Englisch als Muttersprache haben, ist es absolut befremdlich, dass es überhaupt so etwas gibt, denn "I am the Martin" gibt es auf keinen Fall im Englischen.  Insofern war Linnis Antwort gar nicht irreführend.  "Ich bin der Martin" ist kein schlechtes _umgangssprachliches_ Deutsch.  

Ob sich Drifder für die Standardsprache interessiert, weiß ich nicht.  Die Standardsprache hat er schließlich gar nicht erwähnt.  Vielmehr hat er ganz deutlich auf die gesprochene Sprache hingewiesen.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I have often heard it in Austria. In fact, when people wanted to stress that THAT was their name or the way they should be addressed, I heard only that.


----------



## Hockey13

Hello, driFDer. Where I grew up in Baden-Württemberg (southern Germany) it was fairly common to use "der" with a male when referring to him when he was not there. Same goes with "die" for a female.

Wo ist der Markus?

Die Petra hat gerade angerufen.


----------



## Kajjo

Setwale, Hockey,
Ihr habt das richtig beobachtet. In Süddeutschland und Österreich wir der Artikel häufig verwendet. Im Hochdeutschen jedoch nicht.

Kajjo


----------



## driFDer

heidita said:


> I am surprised you never heard this, as it is rather common in southern Germany.


 
Well thus far I am totally book taught. (self taught) So unless I come acrossed it in a book, I would have never known it existed.  No one here in California that I know, speaks German. Not even at the level I am at. (Itermediate at best) so I never hear spoken German unless I go out of my way to.   I've never been out of country let alone Germany (someday, hopefully soon, I will no longer be able to say that) so I've never had the pleasure of meating someone from a native German-speaking region.


----------



## driFDer

Hockey13 said:


> Hello, driFDer. Where I grew up in Baden-Württemberg (southern Germany) it was fairly common to use "der" with a male when referring to him when he was not there. Same goes with "die" for a female.
> 
> Wo ist der Markus?


 
Okay. In that context I can understand why one would use an article. That, to me, makes complete and logical sense.


----------



## driFDer

elroy said:


> Ob sich Drifder für die Standardsprache interessiert, weiß ich nicht. Die Standardsprache hat er schließlich gar nicht erwähnt. Vielmehr hat er ganz deutlich auf die gesprochene Sprache hingewiesen.


 
Actually I am interested in both standard (hochdeutsch) and spoken.  I suppose in my example it is safe to say that it was more of a conversational example.  To the same effect, I was also questioning whether it can be used in a more standard form of writting as well.

-Justin


----------



## driFDer

Kajjo said:


> Willkommen im Forum, Linni. Wir freuen uns über jedes neue Mitglied hier und können jede Hilfe gebrauchen. Allerdings ist ein Beitrag eben nur dann eine Hilfe, wenn er verläßlich ist. Jeder sollte nur dann antworten, wenn er sicher weiß, daß seine Antwort richtig ist.
> 
> Eventuell kann man gegebenenfalls ergänzen, "ich glaube", "vielleicht" ... aber häufig ist nichts zu sagen wertvoller als falsches zu sagen.
> 
> Kajjo


 
I did not consider it _that_ missleading.  I was more or less wondering if it can be an exceptable sentence whether it may be verbal or not.  I do appreciate everyones help.  I'm completly self taught up to this point so if I come acrossed something odd that I've never seen before I am forced to ask why something may be the way it is.  Books that I have read in the past have proven to be wrong.  I do learn what has been written but, I've learned to question it at the sametime.  I came acrossed this phrase in a recent book that I picked up, and being that I've never heard or seen an article used before a persons name drew quite the "HUH?" out of me.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "Ich bin der Martin" ist kein schlechtes _umgangssprachliches_ Deutsch.


Gut und schlecht sind Wertungen, um die es hier gar nicht geht. Auf mich, und sicherlich viele anderen Hochsprachler, wirkt "der Martin" stark mundartlich. Es hat auch nichts mit Umgangssprache, sondern mit regionaler Redeweise zu. Hochsprachlich bekommen Kinder beigebracht, daß Menschen eben keine Sachen sind und man daher keine Artikel verwenden darf. Das halte ich für wichtig. Punkt.

Es wäre halt gut gewesen, dies von vornherein klarzustellen. "Der Martin" ist eben nicht "korrekt", denn wenn man so eine Wertung verwendet, dann sollte sie sich auf die Standardsprache beziehen, oder man muß ausnahmsweise ganz genau darauf hinweisen, welchen Maßstab man im Einzelfall zugrunde legt. Wir wollen niemandem etwas verschweigen und gerne auch mundartliche Varianten erklären.

Aber wo liegt das Problem, eine klare Antwort zu geben? "Süddeutsch OK, standardsprachlich aber immer ohne Artikel". Soviel Zeit muß sein. 

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

"*Hochsprachlich *bekommen Kinder beigebracht" - hier meint Kajjo standardsprachlich. ("Hochsprachlich" wird heute praktisch als Synonym zu "standardsprachlich" verwendet. Außerhalb linguistischen Kontexts sagt niemand "standardsprachlich".)

Hochsprachlich means "in the standard language". It is now a synonyme to "standard language".

Laut Duden von 1981 steht der Artikel auch bei umgekehrter Reihenfolge von Namen und Vornamen, die umgangssprachlich (wahrscheinlich regional, aber dazu steht nichts drin, ich kenne die Wendung aber von meinem Großvater, dem Köhlersch-Werner, hier in einem itzgründischen Dialekt) auftritt.

In the Duden (dictionary) from 1981, there is mentioned, that in the spoken language, the article is used, in case name and first name are in inverse sequence. I suppose, that is regional, too, but they do not mention it.

Beispiel: die Meyer-Irmgard (gemeint ist: Irmgard, die zur Familie Meyer gehört. Means Irmgard, member of the Meyer family.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Hochsprachlich" wird heute praktisch als Synonym zu "standardsprachlich" verwendet. Außerhalb linguistischen Kontexts sagt niemand "standardsprachlich".


Richtig.



> In the Duden (dictionary) from 1981, there is mentioned, that in the spoken language, the article is used in case name and first name are in inverse sequence. I suppose, that is regional, too, but they do not mention it.


Richtig. Die bayerische Art ist es, "der Meier, Egon" zu sagen. Das ist aber schon eher der Bayerischen Sprache als dem Deutschen zuzuordnen. 

Kajjo


----------



## Brioche

My "German Grammar and Usage" by A.E.Hammer says:
The definite article is used before the names of persons
1. occasionally to clarify case
_Wir müssen [dem] Lehmann wieder was schicken_
2. Before the surnames of women where nothing else indicates the sex.
_Ich habe eben mit der Rupp gesprochen_. aber _Ich habe mit Anna Rupp gesprochen._
3. Familiarly in Central and Southern Germany:
_Ich habe den Rudolf gesehen. Ich bin bei der Frau Schmidt gewesen._
4. To individualise the person concerned more strongly:
_Der Lehmann hat vorzüglich geredet_.

My "Dictionary of Modern German Prose Usage" say that the _article is used before names of persons when modified by an adjective or participle. e.g._
_der lange Thomas, das kleine Mariechen .._
and
_especially in familiar language ... when reference is made to a definite, unmistakable individual: e.g. mit dem Fritz ist nichts anzufangen_


----------



## alisonp

I definitely remember hearing it commonly in Ludwigshafen, which I don't think counts as Southern Germany.  It could well be right that it tends to be used about people who are absent, but I wasn't paying enough attention to be sure.


----------



## heidita

driFDer said:


> I have never heard of an article being placed before a persons name when introducing themselves. Is this a normally constructed conversational item I have just now learned about?


 
Sorry, Justin, I understood you acutally meant "heard".



driFDer said:


> I've been studying German for almost 2 years now and this is the first time I've heard this. Is this fairly common or is it seldom heard? Thank you.


 


elroy said:


> die Frage war nicht, ob "der Martin" standardsprachlich richtig ist.
> Der Fragesteller wunderte sich, dass so etwas _überhaupt, in irgendeiner Art und Weise_, richtig sein könnte.


 
Das war in keiner Weise so ausgedrückt, vielleicht ein einfaches Missverständnis.



> "Ich bin der Martin" ist kein schlechtes _umgangssprachliches_ Deutsch.


 
Finde ich doch, einen Namen mit einem Artikel zu benutzen, wie es übrigens auch in der spanischen Sprache immer häufiger geschieht, ist schlechtes Deutsch und schlechtes Spanisch.



> Vielmehr hat er ganz deutlich auf die gesprochene Sprache hingewiesen.


 
Das war nur Dir klar.



driFDer said:


> Well thus far I am totally book taught. (self taught) So unless I come acrossed it in a book, I would have never known it existed. No one here in California that I know, speaks German. Not even at the level I am at. (Itermediate at best) so I never hear spoken German unless I go out of my way to..


 
Which I am sure here the people were not aware of.



driFDer said:


> Actually I am interested in both standard (hochdeutsch) and spoken. I suppose in my example it is safe to say that it was more of a conversational example. To the same effect, I was also questioning whether it can be used in a more standard form of writting as well.
> 
> -Justin


 
Standard German is spoken by many of us and standard and spoken German are not necessary not the same. Unless you live in a place where people speak dialect, which neither you nor I would be able to understand.


----------



## Kajjo

Brioche said:


> 2. Before the surnames of women where nothing else indicates the sex._Ich habe eben mit der Rupp gesprochen_. aber _Ich habe mit Anna Rupp gesprochen._


Absolutely not. Discard the book immediately!

In standard German it is considered highly *derogative *to use the article this way with surnames.

_Chef zum Angestellten: "Ist die Meier schon da?"

_This makes clear that the boss does not think highly of Ms. Meier. He is kind of *insulting* her in absence. This is absolutely not acceptable under no circumstances. Correctly you have to say: "Ist Frau Meier schon da?". There is no imaginable circumstance that would require "die" instead of "Frau" do clarify the gender.



> 3. Familiarly in Central and Southern Germany:


Yes, in certain dialects this may be OK.



> My "Dictionary of Modern German Prose Usage" say that the _article is used before names of persons when modified by an adjective or participle. e.g.__der lange Thomas, das kleine Mariechen _..


Yes, if adjectives are used, you need to add the article. 





> _especially in familiar language ... when reference is made to a definite, unmistakable individual: e.g. mit dem Fritz ist nichts anzufangen_


That is wrong again. I figure the author of this book gained his limited knowledge in Bavaria or another dialectal region.

"Mit Fritz ist einfach nichts anzufangen."  ist ohne Artikel idiomatisch korrekt.

Kajjo


----------



## alisonp

So, where does that leave _Die verlorene Ehre der Katarina Blum_, for example?  I always thought that was a slightly odd usage.


----------



## Lykurg

I see two possible explanations.

- Böll's book is about defamation by the yellow press, actually by the "BILD", so the article could mirror this content.

- Persons of public interest, mostly female opera singers, may be referred to with an article not in a derogatory, but somehow deferential way - similar to Italian "la ...":   "Die Callas trat in München auf." To me their name becomes a category of its own - and that might be "the (=one and only) Katharina Blum".


----------



## Brioche

Kajjo said:


> I figure the author of this book gained his limited knowledge in Bavaria or another dialectal region.
> 
> Kajjo


 
That's a bit harsh!
It's a book published by Oxford University Press, and written by a Professor of German at Edinburgh University. 

Note that he did say *"especially in familiar language".*

Is it really so bad to say "Ist die Meier schon da?"

I'm sure I could retire in style, if I were paid 1 Euro every time someone in Germany referred to the Chancellor as "Die Merkel".


----------



## Lykurg

> Is it really so bad to say "Ist die Meier schon da?"


I think so.





> I'm sure I could retire in style, if I were paid 1 Euro every time someone in Germany referred to the Chancellor as "Die Merkel".


Did you note the political orientation of newspapers doing so?


----------



## Kajjo

Brioche said:


> Is it really so bad to say "Ist die Meier schon da?"


Yes, it is unacceptable.




> I'm sure I could retire in style, if I were paid 1 Euro every time someone in Germany referred to the Chancellor as "Die Merkel".


No, I do not think so. All newspaper just refer to her by name "Merkel schlägt vor, ..." and absolutely not "Die Merkel schlägt vor, ...". Only central/southern dialects say so in spoken German and usually either with the first name ("Die Angela") or with the surname ("Die Frau Merkel"). 

Kajjo


----------



## Lykurg

I just did some Google-research for "die Merkel". I just fatten some of the most obvious connections...



> Mahmud Ahmadinedschad: Irans Präsident schreibt Brief an Merkel ...
> Die Merkel hat wichtigeres, als sich mit dem Krieg im Nahen Osten auseinanderzusetzen, ... Und d*ie Merkel telefoniert lieber *ins All, nicht nach Hause, ...
> 
> Merkel und die Viererkette - REPORT MAINZ | SWR.de
> Eigentlich interessiert sich die Merkel nicht für Fußball. ... Und das finden jetzt alle Mitspieler gut – die Merkel, der Seehofer und die Schmidt. ...
> 
> » Merkel wird Kanzlerin
> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein ist mir das egal..*ich mag die Merkel nicht*..hätte lieber ... naja jetzt ist´s passiert - die Merkel is Kanzlerin! ...
> 
> Angela Merkel zu Besuch bei George W. Bush
> Sozusagen gleich im Anschluss *düste die Merkel *dann nach Russland, um dort „auch ... Die Merkel aber findet, dass nicht etwa der Schurkenstaat USA, ...
> Daniels Blog » Blog Archiv » Wo ist die Merkel von 2005?
> Da *müsste sich die Merkel 06 aber warm anziehen mit ihren *vielen Kompromissen bei mittelgroßen bis kleinen Reformen. Der Beitrag wurde am Dienstag, den 16. ...
> 
> wer-weiss-was | "Spinnt die Merkel?" | aus Forum Inlandspolitik ...
> Spinnt die Merkel? (R a i m u n d B r e n d l e, 8.4.2003 13:02) ... Re^3: *Spinnt die Merkel? Nein, sie ist die Spinne* (G ü n t e r W, 8.4.2003 21:03) ...
> 
> wer-weiss-was | "Haha: Merkel stellt die Machtfrage" | aus Forum ...
> *DIE Merkel? Schafft sie es denn? Will man sie im Volk *? ... nun ja, sollen sie ruhig die Merkel zur Kandidatin küren. Das wäre so eine Aktion wie damals mit ...
> 
> lustich.de: Frage an Angela Merkel Witz
> nett! ach ja, ist euch aufgefallen, daß *die merkel die hässlichste kanzlerin* ... ich kenn die merkel zwar nich sehr gut, bin nämlich keine deutsche aber der ...
> 
> Roland Koch: „Struck an die Kandare nehmen“ Deutschland Politik ...
> *Die Merkel taugt als Kanzlerin nichts*, der Stoiber erst recht nicht, Herr Koch sollte man sein Schwarzgeld aufbrauchen und sonst den Mund halten. ...
> 
> „Forbes“: Mächtigste Frau der Welt heißt Merkel Deutschland ...
> *Vorsicht die Merkel *wird wieder vom Ausland hochgejubelt, da will man wieder das Beste von uns, ... *Die Merkel ist doch der absolute Lacher der Nation.* ...


I haven't found one positive remark with "die Merkel" yet.


----------



## alisonp

It seems to me that it's a bit like referring to Margaret Thatcher as simply "Thatcher" was in the 1980s.

I am right in thinking that it's _Die bitteren Tränen *von* Petra von Kant_, aren't I?  That's why I was making the Katarina Blum comparison.


----------



## Lykurg

No, it is 
"Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum"
„Die  Ehe der Maria Braun“
„Die  Sehnsucht der Veronika Voss“
"Die bitteren Tränen der Petra von Kant"
"Das Tagebuch der Anne Frank"

We should differ four (more or less independent) usages:

* Article + prename: "die Michaela", "der Jochen" (dialectal usage, especially in southern Germany and Austria)
* Article + surname: "die Merkel", "die Meier" (clearly derogative)
* Article + surname: "die Callas", "die Knef" (deferential with well-known artists only)
_* Genitive _Article + _full _name (quite common in titles)


----------



## Kajjo

Lykurg said:


> - Böll's book is about defamation by the yellow press, actually by the "BILD", so the article could mirror this content.


I think Böll thought about his title quite a lot. I accept this explanation.



> Persons of public interest, mostly female opera singers, may be referred to with an article not in a derogatory, but somehow deferential way - similar to Italian "la ...":   "Die Callas trat in München auf." To me their name becomes a category of its own - and that might be "the (=one and only) Katharina Blum".


You are right, Lykurg. This is an interesting exception and a valid explanation. However, I do not think it applies to Böll's title.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Lykurg said:


> We should differ four (more or less independent) usages:
> * Article + prename: "die Michaela", "der Jochen" (dialectal usage, especially in southern Germany and Austria)
> * Article + surname: "die Merkel", "die Meier" (clearly derogative)
> * Article + surname: "die Callas", "die Knef" (deferential with special persons only)
> _* Genitive _Article + _full _name (quite common in titles)


I like your analysis and agree with you in all four cases, Lykurg!

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Lykurg said:


> I haven't found one positive remark with "die Merkel" yet.


Ja, es ist einfach so, daß die Verwendung des Artikels mit dem Nachnamen abwertend ist. Danke für diese Studie, Lykurg!

Welcher Muttersprachler bestreitet das eigentlich? Es ist schön, helfen zu können, und schön, über jede Spitzfindigkeit zu diskutieren, aber manchmal...

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

Setwale_Charm said:


> I have often heard it in Austria. In fact, when people wanted to stress that THAT was their name or the way they should be addressed, I heard only that.


 
Ich will mich jetzt gar nicht über Philosophie und  Definitionen von Hochsprachen im Allgemeinen und Hochdeutsch im Besonderen äußern, aber "ich bin der Martin" wird immerhin von mehr als 10 Millionen Menschen als völlig, normaler, korrekter, GESPROCHENER Satz empfunden und kann somit nicht als Slang bezeichnet werden


----------



## Kajjo

AGATHA2 said:


> Ich will mich jetzt gar nicht über Philosophie und  Definitionen von Hochsprachen im Allgemeinen und Hochdeutsch im Besonderen äußern, aber "ich bin der Martin" wird immerhin von mehr als 10 Millionen Menschen als völlig, normaler, korrekter, GESPROCHENER Satz empfunden und kann somit nicht als Slang bezeichnet werden


Wer hat von Slang gesprochen? Es handelt sich um eine mundartliche Variante, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

2.5 Millionen Berliner können "mir" und "mich" nur schwer auseinanderhalten. Wird die Verwechslung dadurch irgendie legitimer? Nein, es ist halt der Berliner Dialekt. Aber doch wohl nicht "Berliner Standardsprache", oder?  

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

Zitat von *Kajjo* [URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif[/URL] 
I figure the author of this book gained his limited knowledge in Bavaria or another dialectal region.

Kajjo

Also jetzt wollen wir doch mal am Teppich bleiben !!!! Böll ist doch schließlich nicht irgendein obskurer Autor, der seine Muttersprache in "bayrischen Spelunken" gelernt hat. (der Böll hat schon wieder ein Bier bestellt ...) Im übrigen werden literarische Texte innerhalb eines einigermaßen realistischen Konzepts von Hochsprache als Referenz herangezogen !! 

Und wir sollten auch nicht vergessen, dass Sprache etwas Lebendiges ist !


----------



## Kajjo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> I figure the author of this book gained his limited knowledge in Bavaria or another dialectal region.





			
				Agatha said:
			
		

> Also jetzt wollen wir doch mal am Teppich bleiben !!!! Böll ist doch schließlich nicht irgendein obskurer Autor, der seine Muttersprache in "bayrischen Spelunken" gelernt hat.


Also, liebe Agatha, jetzt wollen wir mal schön den Thread lesen und die Bezüge kontrollieren. Der von Dir zitierte Satz bezieht sich auf das offensichtlich ungenügende Werk "German Grammar and Usage" by A.E.Hammer, einem englischen Deutschlehrer. -- Und eben nicht auf Böll!



> Und wir sollten auch nicht vergessen, dass Sprache etwas Lebendiges ist


Das würde ich niemals vergessen. Das macht Sprache ja gerade so schön!

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> Wer hat von Slang gesprochen? Es handelt sich um eine mundartliche Variante, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> 2.5 Millionen Berliner können "mir" und "mich" nur schwer auseinanderhalten. Wird die Verwechslung dadurch irgendie legitimer? Nein, es ist halt der Berliner Dialekt. Aber doch wohl nicht "Berliner Standardsprache", oder?
> 
> Kajjo


 
Eine Sache ist es, ob man Fälle nicht unterscheidet eine andere,ob man  Artikel setzt oder nicht setzt. Die Unterscheidung von Dativ und Akkusativ ist eine grundlegende, bedeutungstragende Struktur des Deutschen ...


----------



## AGATHA2

Lykurg said:


> Agatha, Kajjo schrieb das, bevor Böll erwähnt wurde - bezogen auf Brioches "Dictionary of Modern German Prose Usage".


 
Oh Pardon, Kajjo    dann nehme ich alles, was ich ohnehin nicht gesagt habe,  gedanklich zurück


----------



## Lykurg

> Die Unterscheidung von Dativ und Akkusativ ist eine grundlegende, bedeutungstragende Struktur des Deutschen ...


Ich bin zum Glück kein Berliner  - aber gibt es da wirklich Leute, die das nicht auseinanderhalten _können_, oder ist es einfach nur eine Frage der umgangssprachlichen Fehlverwendung? Denn in letzterem Falle scheint es mir mit dem Setzen oder Nichtsetzen von Artikeln recht vergleichbar zu sein.


----------



## AGATHA2

Lykurg said:


> Ich bin zum Glück kein Berliner  - aber gibt es da wirklich Leute, die das nicht auseinanderhalten _können_, oder ist es einfach nur eine Frage der umgangssprachlichen Fehlverwendung? Denn in letzterem Falle scheint es mir mit dem Setzen oder Nichtsetzen von Artikeln recht vergleichbar zu sein.


 
ja, wenn es sich darum handelt, die sogenannte Hochsprache zu beherrschen und im passenden Kontext auch zu verwenden, andererseits aber im "normalen", regionalen Leben seine Mundart zu verwenden, dann finde ich diese beiden Fälle auch absolut vergleichbar.

Wenn man aber den Grad der Abweichung vom Standard vergleicht - um den es Kajjo ja geht - dann sehe ich da schon einen sehr großen Unterschied.....


----------



## Kajjo

Da ja viele es lieber glauben, wenn sie es nicht aus diesem Forum lernen müssen, vergleiche auch Canoo.net:Artikel.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Mal noch nebenbei gesagt: Heisst es nicht "auf dem Teppich bleiben"?


----------



## Henryk

> 2.5 Millionen Berliner können "mir" und "mich" nur schwer auseinanderhalten. Wird die Verwechslung dadurch irgendie legitimer? Nein, es ist halt der Berliner Dialekt. Aber doch wohl nicht "Berliner Standardsprache", oder?


Woher stammt diese Studie?

Ein bestimmter Artikel vor Namen wird bei uns im Kindergarten oft genutzt.


----------



## Lykurg

Doch, stimmt, aus dem Kindergarten kenne ich das Phänomen auch - aber da tauchen auch alle möglichen anderen Sprachfehler auf...


----------



## Henryk

Lykurg said:


> Doch, stimmt, aus dem Kindergarten kenne ich das Phänomen auch - aber da tauchen auch alle möglichen anderen Sprachfehler auf...


Von den Erzieherinnen?


----------



## Lykurg

Oh ja, sicherlich auch. Ich bekam vorletzte Woche mit, wie eine Grundschullehrerin meiner Neffen von einer "zuen"  Tür sprach. Und die hat - im Gegensatz zur durchschnittlichen Kindergärtnerin - einen Studienabschluß...


----------



## Henryk

Lykurg said:


> Oh ja, sicherlich auch. Ich bekam vorletzte Woche mit, wie eine Grundschullehrerin meiner Neffen von einer "zuen"  Tür sprach. Und die hat - im Gegensatz zur durchschnittlichen Kindergärtnerin - einen Studienabschluß...


Über die Ausdrucksweise von Kindergärtnerinnen möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch nicht reden. Aber ich habe schon sehr merkwürdige Sachen von denen gehört. Z. B.: "Magst du mir das geben?" Das Beispiel hat sich bei mir irgendwie herauskristallisiert. Schrecklich! Wenn die nicht großteils Französisch redeten, würde sich bestimmt noch mehr offenbaren. 

Aber ich finde, dass es relativ okay ist, dass man in Gegenwart von Kindern mit direktem Artikel redet. "Kannst du das mal dem (lieben) Vincent geben?" In Kindersendungen im TV redet man zumindest auch so.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Willkommen im Forum, Linni. Wir freuen uns über jedes neue Mitglied hier und können jede Hilfe gebrauchen. Allerdings ist ein Beitrag eben nur dann eine Hilfe, wenn er verläßlich ist. Jeder sollte nur dann antworten, wenn er sicher weiß, daß seine Antwort richtig ist.
> 
> Eventuell kann man gegebenenfalls ergänzen, "ich glaube", "vielleicht" ... aber häufig ist nichts zu sagen wertvoller als falsches zu sagen.
> 
> Kajjo


You know that I agree with you 100%! In this case I can tell you at least one source of the problem. Many textbooks, at least many I've seen in the US, show "typical dialogues" and attempt to be "cute" or "informal". I assume this happens in other countries too.

In some cases the information presented is correct but regional, and this is not always explained. In other cases, and this happens VERY often, these "dialogues" contain words and phrases that are not currently used or that are simply wrong. 

Gaer


----------



## AGATHA2

heidita said:


> Mal noch nebenbei gesagt: Heisst es nicht "auf dem Teppich bleiben"?


 
Wenn schon kleinlichst, liebe Heidi, dann mußt du  "mal noch nebenbei" ebenfalls schleunigst vergessen !!


----------



## Kajjo

Liebe Heidi, liebe Agatha,
ich finde es OK zu erwähnen, daß die Redewendung idiomatisch korrekt "auf dem Teppich bleiben" heißt. Falls Deutschschüler diesen Thread lesen, sollen sie sich ja keine falschen Redewendungen einprägen, oder?
Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

AGATHA2 said:


> Oh Pardon, Kajjo    dann nehme ich alles, was ich ohnehin nicht gesagt habe,  gedanklich zurück


Kein Problem, kann im Eifer des Gefechts ja schon mal passieren...  Ich nehme also auch alle meine Gedanken dazu zurück.

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> Liebe Heidi, liebe Agatha,
> ich finde es OK zu erwähnen, daß die Redewendung idiomatisch korrekt "auf dem Teppich bleiben" heißt. Falls Deutschschüler diesen Thread lesen, sollen sie sich ja keine falschen Redewendungen einprägen, oder?
> Kajjo


 
Prinzipiell bin ich auch dieser Meinung, bitte aber zu bemerken, dass nicht ICH mit dem virtuellen Schlagabtausch begonnen habe  und dass "mal noch nebenbei" mindestens ebenso "falsch" ist wie "am Teppich"


----------



## Kajjo

Liebe Agatha,
richtig, wir sollten in diesem herzlichen und friedlichen Forum überhaupt keine "Schläge tauschen". 
Gute Nacht!
Kajjo


----------



## boyaco

> So unless I come acrossed it in a book, I would have never known it existed


I thought you knew about it.
When I started learning German, there were dialogues in my textbook in which colloquial language like this was included just to give us an idea of what it was like. I learned about it in my first semester.
It's one of those things that's the same as in Spanish, so it wasn't weird for me.


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> Liebe Agatha,
> richtig, wir sollten in diesem herzlichen und friedlichen Forum überhaupt keine "Schläge tauschen".
> Gute Nacht!
> Kajjo


 
Lieber Kajjo,
O.K. Pax. An mir soll`s nicht liegen. Ebenfalls gute Nacht!


----------



## elroy

The original question has long been adequately answered.

The last several posts have largely consisted of numerous sub-topics, misunderstandings, and reconciliations. 

It's high time this thread was closed.


----------

